# New Geekvape Ammit MTL RDA



## Captain Chaos (31/5/18)

This looks interesting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Nice to see the MTL style of vaping getting more attention
Thanks for sharing this @Captain Chaos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (31/5/18)

Silver said:


> Nice to see the MTL style of vaping getting more attention
> Thanks for sharing this @Captain Chaos


My pleasure. I'm keen to try MTL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/18)

@Captain Chaos @Silver , going to be keeping my eye on this one as well. It looks like something I will be able to enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

